# skamper pop up camper dinette sleeper table.



## rpeck4000 (Jul 16, 2010)

had the table break and was wondering where i could get a replacement in michigan or near by any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


Ron


----------



## akjimny (Jul 16, 2010)

Re: skamper pop up camper dinette sleeper table.

Ron - Welcome to the forum.  I googled "RV Salvage Parts in Michigan" and came up with a few hits.  Try it and see if you can find something close to home.  If not, some of the bigger salvage/used parts operations are located in Elkhart, IN.
Good luck and let us know how things work out.


----------

